
Show HN: Matterhorn, a terminal-based chat client for Mattermost - andolanra
https://github.com/matterhorn-chat/matterhorn
======
it33
Wow, fantastic work!!

~~~
jtdaugherty
Thanks! We also submitted Matterhorn to the Mattermost integrations directory.

